# MY kinda shelter..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

check these out.. my kinda shelter.. LOL


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hell Ak, you got the vehical for that kind of set up...just just got to make your like it..sure would make the winter challege a lot more comfy huh?

Man i need a van..lol...i dont think the wife would let me convert hers to lok like that...or i'd have to buy her a new one..NO THANKS!

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have always wanted to get a used air conditioning repair van. All that is in there is a twin sized futon thats laid down. It looks like the floor is raised a little bit to store rods and nets and such underneath. You would just have to figure out a way to rig a generator to it so you dont have to run the engine to stay warm. Scott, my dad told me that Martins Ferry sells their old school buses for $1,500-2,000. Wouldn't it be sweet to pick one of those up for that cheap!!!

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

daamn..thats cheap for a bus.. sure would make a nice camper too..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Jake, it would be sweet to get one of the "short buses", atleast you'd feel at home bro...LMAO
But with gas prices nowa days..forget it.
That picture that AK posted looks like those new comerical vans we've been seeing for a little while now...those are awesome, that would be my pick for an all around camp/fish mobile. They are'nt that bad in price at all..already checked into them.
The one Gardner tape i have, the boys from Belgium have a green one with big mirror & common carp pictures on the side..very sweet.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

actually, those vans are minivans from japan.. i saw some smaller van/cars that they do the same thing to as well.. neat indeed..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

These are what im talking about.....you see a lot of the FEDEX vans changed over to them now:










Dodge Sprinter Van....heres a link:
http://www.dodge.com/sprinter/?context=homepage&type=vehicle_nav


Brand new they are'nt cheap...but as with everything, you can find a good deal on USED ones!!!

















With an average fuel economy of up to 25* miles per gallon, Dodge Sprinter's engine efficiency far outpaces any of our competition's vans or minibuses. It also has an impressive fuel tank that will give you a range of about 660 miles.


Plenty of room for fishing gear i would say..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. i seen those around the highways all the time.. i would love to convert one into a nice passenger van too..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's what the van looks like on the exterior..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh cool, is that Van from Japan been conerted into a camper style like in your first pictures, or is that what someone has just done with thiers after purchasing it?

Yea, i would love to get ahold of one of these vans too...they look very comfy and tall..would be perfect to convert into the ultimate fishing mobile.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah, thats the van from the first picture..
i'm looking at their contraption for the alarm tho.. its veery interesting..


----------

